# Review - Agile Septor Elite 827



## PigTrough (Jul 25, 2013)

The unknown power of an 8 string, and the little known brand, Agile guitars. I hope this review can aid your decision in purchasing one of these superb guitars. A few pics, sorry about the not so perfect cell phone pictures I do not own a good camera. FYI please ignore my previous post a few months ago about how I returned the first one I had. Factory defect.






















Sales page:
Agile Septor Elite 827 EB EMG White - RondoMusic.com

1. Build Quality

This guitar has excellent build quality overall. It feels good in the hands and the fretboard is a very nice slab of ebony. Mahogony body has a few minor blemishes but are nearly unnoticeable. The paint job is truly awesome, just a piece of eye candy. The reverse headstock is mean as ..... The guitar is quite heavy which I prefer and is so because it is an 8 string and has an extended scale. All top notch hardware, stays in tune and has good bridge. Hardware is all black and looks stunning across the white finish. I was sent a lemon from the factory for the first one I ordered. I was adjusting the 2 truss rods in the neck with the supplied allen wrench and the both stripped out. I sent it back to Rondo music and and got a refund, then ordered a new one. Very easy to deal with customer service. New one is fine.

2. Sound

This model has the dual EMG 808 humbuckers. I personally really like these. They are extra crunchy. I though the 7 and 8 string versions of the EMGs would sound just like the 6 string EMG 81's, but this is not quite true. They seem a bit brighter but nonetheless are great pickups. Both the neck and bridge can produce some sweet sounds. Screeching leads and clean pounding lows. Guitar sounds excellent clean as well. Here is a demo track using the Peavey ReValver 6505+ ampsim:

https://soundcloud.com/ian-earle/the-circle

3. Playability

This is my first 8 string. The 27 inch baritone scale is a bit larger than what I am used too, but still maintains an excellent amount of playability. This goes for playing down on the lower frets as well as the higher frets. Fingers soar over the fretboard like I was playing my considerably more expensive ESP. I thought no fretboard markers would throw me off, but the dots on the side of the neck are adequate. I really like the way this bad boy plays. A note, I removed the .74 gauge low f# string and replaced with a .80 which is much better. Guitar is strung .09 - .80 and will easily handle dropping the low f# to an E. There is a considerable amount of noise generated from the large reverse headstock when you mute the strings, this can easily be fixed by putting a piece of foam between the strings or (like I do) put a wrist sweatband around the whole headstock.

4. Bottom Line

I have had this guitar for about 2 months now and I can say it is an ....ing awesome. I could not be more pleased. It plays well, looks amazing, and inspires me to play and write new music. While 8 strings may be looked at as "stupid" or "why would you ever need 8 strings" I can assure this thing is a beast and really opens up a ton of new creative options for the player. I use it primarily for metal and i have rarely picked up my 7 or 6 strings since I got it. There was a huge lack of information online about this guitar when i ordered it, so I hope this review can aid in your decision to purchase this fine piece of engineering.

Peace,
Ian


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 25, 2013)

PigTrough said:


> This guitar has excellent build quality overall.....I was sent a lemon from the factory for the first one I ordered. I was adjusting the 2 truss rods in the neck with the supplied allen wrench and the both stripped out.


----------



## PigTrough (Jul 25, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


>



The one i was sent back had no such issues, just a factory defect unfortunately.


----------



## HanShock (Jul 26, 2013)

I have a 828,nice guitar!


----------



## Strat0blaster (Jul 27, 2013)

Received mine yesterday! Spot on review, especially mentioning the string gauges. That .74 flops around like crazy.


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 7, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


>



That's not build quality, that's quality control.


----------



## Splinterhead (Aug 7, 2013)

I have an Agile Pendulum Pro and like I said many times before...I loves me some Agile. Great guitar, great company, great value. (man that sounds like a commercial.)


----------



## PigTrough (Aug 9, 2013)

absolutely brother, i can't put the thing down. I will leave it sitting out and I walk by and have to pick it up. One hour later im like holy shit lol


----------



## HanShock (Aug 9, 2013)

Congrats !! I have a 828 with Kahler,very great in this price,you almost can't find any better!


----------

